
Do People Really Want to Be Monitored? Swiss Vote for More Surveillance - thomsun
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/surveillance-switzerland
======
orly_bookz
"The need to be observed and understood was once satisfied by God. Now we can
implement same functionality with data-mining algorithms."

-Morpheus, _Deus Ex._

